# What Is The Best Prohormone As Of November 1st???



## SONSOFANARCHY (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm An Old School Powerlifter Who Competed From The Age Of 14 To 30, At One Point I Was Ranked #1 In The Country As A Teenager Drug Free. Once I Started Competing Against Older Competitors I Played Around With Some Juice Got Strong And Big With No Major Side Effects. I Never Abused Them Just Took A Moderate Dosage. I Have Been Training For About 20yrs...a Long Time.....lol But Still Strong And In Great Shape At The Prime Age Of 37! I Hear Alot Of The Younger Guys In My Gym Talk About Prohormones, The Benefits, And Side Effects. I Am The Product Of Old School Powerlifting Training From The 80's-90's, All We Had Was Juice And Protein. Today Things Seem A Bit More Complex, And Thought Maybe I Could Get Some Useful Advice On What Is A Good Prohormone To Take. I Am Currently 5' 8" 170pounds Very Lean, Can Still Bench Over 2x My Weight And Squat 3x My Weight. As Far As Putting On Weight Think I'm Done, Have Hit A Concrete Wall!! I Have Been Off The Juice For Many Years And Want To Add Maybe 5-10lbs Of Muscle. No Matter What I Do My Strength And Weight Never Move Up Much. I Eat About 3,000 Calories A Day Which Includes A Protein Shakes.  Train 5x A Week. Does Anyone Have Some Advice About Which Prohormone Is The Best, I Also Heard Some Are Being Taking Off The Market Too. Thanks And I Appreciate Any Help On The Topic.


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 4, 2009)

i dont believe there is a SINGLE STUDY to support the claims that the current legal prohormones actually increase protein synthesis

ALL evidence is anecdotal

they will make you gain weight, and strength but mostly due to water retention, increase calorie/protein intake, and placebo

if ANYONE can correct me with a study i will never comment boards relating to prohormones again

further, they are not regulated by the FDA, and are often times laced with illicit AAS and banned substances, are of low quality, or contain other toxic compounds.

the benefits are marginal at best, and the side effects can be VERY prominent

aside from that all legal prohormones currently available are progestin base

which means they are based on female, menstrual cycle hormones. they cause mood swings, water retention, gas, bloating, acne and all the other negative effects, but fail to show benefits in clinical tests.


----------



## phat98ge (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have been working out on and of for a year now my main reason is to bulk up. To give you an idea I am 5’ 9” with 140 pounds. And I am trying to get 160. However I been pushing myself for this past month and saw very little results. One of my buddy who is in body building for years recommended me to take, MD1T, AROMX and LANFX. I just need your folks input in regards to this products and some guidance. Thank you.


----------



## nni (Nov 4, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> i dont believe there is a SINGLE STUDY to support the claims that the current legal prohormones actually increase protein synthesis
> 
> ALL evidence is anecdotal
> 
> ...



i dont agree with most of this. the majority of the prohormones out today arent prohormones but are methylated steroids that have data showing effectiveness. most of the compounds can be found in the vida text.


----------

